# System hängt sich bei Spiel auf



## 2000elias2000 (25. April 2015)

Hallo an alle Landratten da draußen!... ich habe ein wichtiges Problem: Und zwar hängt sich mein kompleter PC nach dem Start von Fifa 14 auf.. es kommt lediglich der runde Kreis von Fifa. Danach kann ich nix mehr machen außer Hard reset (bin mir nich sicher ob es das ist was ich meine). Das passiert aber nicht bei allen Spielen. Ich habe alle neusten Grafiktreiber und Windows updates Installiet. Ich bitte nur experten zu schreiben die wirklich lösungsvorschläge haben und dessen Interesse daran liegt mein Problem wirkich zu lösen. MG Elias.. (sollten ihr fragen haben werde ich selbstverständlich vorher noch beantworten!)

MG Elias


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. April 2015)

Hallo,
hast du die Systemvoraussetzungen mal überprüft: http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/requirements/fifa-14/11809/?p=r#
Hast du FIFa schonmal neu installiert?

Grüße


----------



## sheel (25. April 2015)

Unter einem Hardreset versteh ich zB. "Stromkabel kurz ausstecken"
Sonst geht also nichts mehr?

Betriebssystem?

Das Spiel ist vermutlich Vollbild, mit Alt-Tab oder Strg-Alt-Entf
(zumindest bei Windows) ausblenden geht auch nicht?

Arbeitet die Festplatte während es steckt?


----------



## 2000elias2000 (25. April 2015)

Hallo. Danke erstmal für eure schnelle Antwort.
@jan Frederik:Ja das Spiel hat früher ja schonmal funkioniert. Also Systemvorraussetzungen erfüllt.
Ja habe Fifa gestern neu Installiert über Steam...trozdem nix

@sheel: Ich meine mit hardreset das ich auf dem Power button drücke bis der Pc GANZ ausgeht.
Betriebssystem ist Windows7
Ich weiß nicht ob die festplatte dabei läuft. Der Lüfter geht auf jeden fall mal.
Das Spiel ist noch nicht Vollbild weil es ja noch garnicht mal richtig Startet. Es kommt lediglih erstmal das Fifa Logo. Dann sollte es danach eigentlich ja Starten.

Danke für eure Hilfe...


----------



## sheel (26. April 2015)

Hört sich nicht so gut an.
Versuch mal absichtlich ältere Treiber (vor allem für die Grafikkarte, aber ggf. auch andere Sachen)
Bei NVidia gibts da bei verschiedenen Modellen Probleme in der Software.

Passiert das nur bei dem einen Spiel?

Sonst... hört sich nach kaputter Hardware an, in dem Fall hilft außer Neukaufen nichts.


----------



## lockcat (26. April 2015)

Hi, 
friert der Rechner ein, die Maus lässt sich nicht mehr steuern? - schaue mal ob das Betriebssystem noch ein Ereignis schreiben konnte warum der Rechner einfriert. 
Wichtig ist, nach dem Starten vom Spiel sich die Uhrzeit zu merken um ein Ereignis zu finden  


Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Ereignisanzeige 
Windows Protokolle -> System oder 
Anwendungs- und Dienstprotokolle -> Hardware-Ereignisse  
Nach ein bisschen googlen stellt sich raus, dass du nicht der einzige bist mit diesem Problem ferner versuche dies mal hier: 
http://www.spieletipps.de/pc/fifa-14/fragen/id-12594301/

Viel erfolg


----------



## SpiceLab (26. April 2015)

Konnten meine Tipps bzgl. der Grafikkarte nicht weiterhelfen -> https://www.tutorials.de/threads/pc-haengt-sich-auf.400984/#post-2069600 ?

Und warum ein neues Thema zum gleichen/alten Problem?


----------



## 2000elias2000 (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo an alle nochmal. Erst einmal _*Vielen Dank*_ an alle die sich hier dran beteiligen und die mir helfen wollen mein Problem zu lösen.
Also:
@SpiceLab : Also welcher Tipp ? (Sorry)-.-....(https://www.tutorials.de/threads/pc-haengt-sich-auf.400984/#post-2069600)
@lockcat : Also ich habe mal versucht zu sehen ob noch ein Ereignis geschriben wurde, aber ganz ehrlich: Ich weiß nicht was davon auf das Problem zu treffen könnte weil in dem Zeitraum immer ganz viele Ereignisse gelistet sind. (Ich kann, sofern das jemand wünscht, auch mal einen screenshot von der Ereignisliste machen wenn das jemand braucht). Und ja die Maus lässt sich nicht mehr Steuern.
@sheel : Also es passiert bei mehreren Spielen, die aber irgendwie meiner Meinung nach ( weiß es nicht genau)
*nicht* im Zusammenhang hängen. Es passiert aber wenn bei einem Spiel *immer* bei dem Spiel also *nicht nur ab und zu mal.* 
@all : Ich habe neuerdings auch folgendes Problem: Wenn ich League of Legends (Spiel-->https://signup.euw.leagueoflegends....rlW1ZxzQaIlYbtICHzogaAsxy8P8HAQ&realm_key=euw) starte, das sich das Spiel immer mal wieder (alle 4-10 Spiele) mal "aufhängt"... jedoch auch wieder nicht richtig. Ich kann nähmlich noch die Musik vom Spiel hören und ich kann meine Maus auf dem "eingefrorenem Bildschirm" noch bewegen. Aber sonst auch nix. Ich kann dann immer mal wieder zwischen 4-15 Minuten warten bis sich mein PC wieder gefangen hat und ich weiter machen kann.

Also Freunde ich brauch dringende Hilfe 

Mit *freundlichen* und hoffnungsvollen Grüßen
                                            Elias


----------



## SpiceLab (19. Mai 2015)

2000elias2000 hat gesagt.:


> @SpiceLab : Also welcher Tipp ? (Sorry)-.-....(https://www.tutorials.de/threads/pc-haengt-sich-auf.400984/#post-2069600)


Na, welcher wohl? 

Die technischen Daten deiner Grafikkarte mit den beiden Empfehlungen vergleichen.

Mit den Speicherdaten macht sie keinen einzigen Stich


----------



## 2000elias2000 (20. Mai 2015)

Also wie schon erwähnt: Das Spiel lief bereits früher einwandfrei Spicelap


----------



## SpiceLab (20. Mai 2015)

2000elias2000 hat gesagt.:


> Also wie schon erwähnt: Das Spiel lief bereits früher einwandfrei Spicelap


Wenn du das sagst...

Und Lab mit "b"


----------



## 2000elias2000 (20. Mai 2015)

ja xD sorry -.-.... kann sonst keiner helfen?


----------

